# Bubble Aglea Wont go away



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

So i noticed i had a pretty big out break of bubble algea on one rock. I did some research online, and decided i would pull the rock out and remove the bubbles. I did so, none were popped and now they back. My parameters are below:

ph 8.2
ammonia: 0
nitrate: 0
nitrite: 0
KH: 8 drops
phos: 0
calcium: 23 drops (460)
salinity: 1.0225

advice?

thanks


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

emerald crab will eat bubble algae.
Its a hard to get rid of algae, you might want to take the rock out and bleach/dry it.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks dietmar, i'll have to consider doing that cause they are hella ugly to look at


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

You could try Instant Ocean Nitrate reducer. It settles on the rocks and I find it very effective in killing all kinds of algae. Even if your water reads 0 when you test, that only means your water column is free of nitrates. This pesky pollutant hides in every crevice of your rocks.

AquaAddict


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks aqua addict...


----------

